

Qualcomm's insane CES 2013 keynote in pictures and tweets - robin_reala
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/8/3850056/qualcomms-insane-ces-2013-keynote-pictures-tweets

======
mijustin
Seriously one of the weirdest presentations I've ever seen. What a mess!

